# Has anyone experience of using a spirit medium?



## Lorrie (15 Aug 2006)

Hi 
Just wondering has anyone any experience? I am sceptical about it - and have read one or two books which have been very convincing but would like to know if there is any real truth in it? Thank you.


----------



## Vanilla (15 Aug 2006)

God yes, its all true. Absolutely. Now I can feel someone coming through for you...do you have cash on you?


----------



## Purple (15 Aug 2006)

They are a fraud... but I have some snake oil that I will part with for €500 a bottle.


----------



## ney001 (15 Aug 2006)

I don't personally have any experience but my OH's family (mother/sister/sister in law) go regularly to a 'spirit medium' - they come back full of tales about how their grandmother etc is happy about their relationship/job/house and how granny likes the new paint job in the house (que lots of shock and awe about how granny could know about painting the house in the past year! - must be true so!    What was that toffee crisp ad years ago..'Speak to me Sydney'.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Aug 2006)

My Granny who died 20 years ago told me yesterday that it's a very nice way of staying in touch with your loved ones who have passed over to the other side.

Brendan


----------



## Grizzly (16 Aug 2006)




----------



## Purple (16 Aug 2006)

I've used a spirit level a few times. Is this the same thing


----------



## casiopea (16 Aug 2006)

Hi Lorrie,

Like fortune tellers I dont personally believe in them but for the sake of argument lets say Im wrong and that the previous (albeit funny) posters are too, my main concern about this would be the amount of con artists out there taking advantage of people in a vulnerable state hoping to speak to someone they lost.  For every one "real" medium would there be millions of chancers?  Who knows.  If someone I knew asked my advice on this, I think I would try to explore why they want to do this before they throw good money away. Is it part of a grieving process?  Are there other alternatives (hard I know)? Is it to find out where the coupon drawer is? etc  

cas.


----------



## gramlab (16 Aug 2006)

Medium spirit  -- mines a Jameson if your'e buying 

Hocus pocus if you ask me.
1. Do you know a John
2. Did he have heart trouble
3. He says he you need to ask him something ...................

Applies to almost anyone


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2006)

Essential reading in this context:

*Irish Skeptics Society* - Home
Table of Contents - The Skeptic's Dictionary
*Medium* (*spirituality*) - *Wikipedia*, the free encyclopedia


----------



## casiopea (16 Aug 2006)

> Harry Houdini was a famous magician who became a debunker of mediums later in life and, indeed, even in death, because he left a ten-word passphrase with his wife that a medium should say in order to prove they were channelling him. Although many people did claim to channel Houdini, no-one was able to reproduce the passphrase.



Really interesting (and pretty funny)!


----------



## Lorrie (16 Aug 2006)

casiopea said:


> Hi Lorrie,
> 
> Like fortune tellers I dont personally believe in them but for the sake of argument lets say Im wrong and that the previous (albeit funny) posters are too, my main concern about this would be the amount of con artists out there taking advantage of people in a vulnerable state hoping to speak to someone they lost. For every one "real" medium would there be millions of chancers? Who knows. If someone I knew asked my advice on this, I think I would try to explore why they want to do this before they throw good money away. Is it part of a grieving process? Are there other alternatives (hard I know)? Is it to find out where the coupon drawer is? etc
> 
> cas.


 
cas. Thank you for your reply. I have been jostling the idea about in my mind recently - wonderment and curiosity based on two completely level headed people who were telling me about how they made contact with a dead relative. Presumably they were told very personal stuff that no-one could guess or "fish" for?? I didn't know whether to laugh at them or to take it in. I then read the book by Gordon Smith (Spirit Messenger) which has left me in more wonderment? Its not something I would do I don't think!? I would probably be petrified I would get a message or something!? I don't believe in FOrtune tellers, tarot cards etc and I certainly wouldn't be the type who would fork out money to some con artist.
When you lose someone very close to you - its something that just cropped into mind.


----------



## ney001 (16 Aug 2006)

I think these people for the most part are experts at reading people, their body language etc and lets face it most people who go to spirit medium have usually recently lost someone very close.  I believe that they are already in a vulnerable state by the time they get to the medium, medium comes up with some generic crap until they see a flicker in clients face, then they know that they have hit on something and follow on from there with more rubbish.   Even if you could contact the dead - i don't think you should, if we were meant to contact them surely we wouldn't have to pay some eejit to do so!


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2006)

Lorrie said:


> two completely level headed people who were telling me about how they made contact with a dead relative.


They are obviously not completely level headed if they believe that this actually happened.


----------



## ney001 (16 Aug 2006)

I have heard of a medium in Tallaght who will only see people in groups of 12 - apparently 12 is a magic number for talking to dead people.    Last I heard she was charging 60 a head for this - nice money if you can get it!


----------



## roxy (16 Aug 2006)

ney001 said:


> I have heard of a medium in Tallaght who will only see people in groups of 12 - apparently 12 is a magic number for talking to dead people. Last I heard she was charging 60 a head for this - nice money if you can get it!


 
Ah yes, that will be Mary Tea-Leaves (aka Mary Wandereye) 12 is the latest magic number is it? Used to be 5, then 7. Strange how the new number is higher, I agree, nothing to do with the 60 quid a head I'm sure!  She actually has a bucket beside her all the time where she just throws it after everyone has a sip of tea! Eeeuggh...


----------



## gianni (17 Aug 2006)

All a load of baloney... I was in Wesport last weekend and there was a camper van with a medium, Madame X, plying her trade outside one of the car parks. There were a load of crude signs telling of her amazing powers and that she was from...gasp... England... and it was her first time in Ireland. Wow, how exotic I thought ? Anyways I stood next to it for a bit of earwigging and overheard this gem:


"You have recently had a health problem, haven't you...."

"erm...no I haven't"

"Oh, in that case you will experience health problems in the near future..."

Spooky insights, I don't know how she does it...


----------



## car (17 Aug 2006)

Todays indo. (regist. may be req) Irish psychics online makes after tax profit of 2.6m.   Am surprised theres any mediums left doing "field work".


----------



## Purple (17 Aug 2006)

car said:


> Todays indo. (regist. may be req) Irish psychics online makes after tax profit of 2.6m.   Am surprised theres any mediums left doing "field work".


And that's on a turnover of €5.8 million. 45% margin...nice.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2006)

Whatever happend to the _RegTel _and _Data Protection Commissioner _investigations into certain activities of this company? I [broken link removed] (_Word Doc_) the _BCC_ upheld a complaint about their advertising.


----------



## car (17 Aug 2006)

so from that doc..



> The Commission is of the opinion that this tells the viewer that by calling Irish Psychics Live one can find out what the future holds i.e. 'discover your destiny'.  Under Appendix 2(b), such services are prohibited.
> The advertiser asserts that this section does not apply to their industry, that they are advertising a general entertainment service



...the advertiser is saying that its an entertainment service.  I like it.  I bet they dont advertise that too much.   
But why say "discover your destiny" if an entertainment service,  my local chinese has an early bird menu on a sunday and you get a fortune cookie for your bobs.  At least I get something to eat there whilst discovering my destiny. I dunno why but it never says "you are going to order the chow mein" but I  always do..hmmm..


----------



## Purple (17 Aug 2006)

Pat Kenny is the only media person who keeps highlighting what he considers a scam. He is now in trouble with the broadcasting complaints commission as he has refused to apologise to Irish psychics live for his comments. 
 (I don't want to put Brendan’s house at risk by offering my own opinion).


----------



## CharlieC (18 Aug 2006)

Have a look at www.randi.org 
They have been offering 1 million dollars for years to anyone that can prove any paranormal existence

In relation to mediums, many of them use 'cold reading' and at the end people remember the 'hits'. 

Some mediums will tape the session but will only record the summation.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Aug 2006)

Purple said:


> (I don't want to put Brendan’s house at risk by offering my own opinion).


Personally I have no time for the sort of "services" offered here, would strongly discourage others from using them and would argue strongly with anybody who claims that the services are of any use/value, but on the other hand I don't see the need for legislation preventing people from selling them or protecting punters from their own gullibility. As long as the service provider operates within the relevant advertising, premium telephone etc. regulations then that's all that matters.


----------



## Marion (18 Aug 2006)

_Irish Psychics Live_ are delighted with Pat Kenny.

[broken link removed]

Marion


----------



## daithi (19 Aug 2006)

If you can, try to find South Park's take on "spritual mediums"they really go through John Edwards for a short cut-wickedly funny, but extremely incisive also. Penn and Teller also have quite a bit to say about these charlatans..

daithi


----------

